# *KNEESWORTH Meet* TONIGHT! (Cambs/Herts/Essex/Beds/EA,etc)



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

*It's Kneesworth time again!* 

I promised to get a meet in before the Christmas one, so here it is! 

For those who haven't been before, a bit of history - Kneesworth *was* the longest running regular meet in TT land (probably still is). It got so big it had to move from the original pub in Kneesworth to The Cambridge Motel near Shepreth on the A10 but retains the name for posterity! You'll meet a great bunch of people - not necessarily in TTs now as some have moved on to other machinery. Always good company and a great host...oh, and the food's not bad either! 

Date: Tuesday 2nd October (Sorry Penny )
Time - from around 7 - 7:30 start but no pressure to be there early 

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel: 01763 260414

NOTE: Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge - If you use the postcode on your satnav or Google maps it may take you down a little side road to the east of the A10, but the Motel is actually on the side of the A10 itself - about half way between Royston and Cambridge.

Also - if anyone fancies a cruise on the way to the pub, I'll be at Graveley nr Stevenage around 7pm

Hands up who's coming.....

NaughTTy
lamps & Roadster Debs!
kiddy31
slineTT & D6TTR
spilmah
OuTTlaw
TTstang (Rugby dependent)
susicab + 1(?) zombie or otherwise 

clived (fingers crossed)
NormStrm (hopefully)
TTRS Dave (maybe)
Super Josh (hopefully)
L0z (possibly)
Love_iTT (doubtful!!)


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Paul, Yes thats fine put me and Roadster Deb's down to attend. :lol:

See you there,Lamps


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

lamps said:


> Hi Paul, Yes thats fine put me and Roadster Deb's down to attend. :lol:
> 
> See you there,Lamps


Excellent news - added


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I can't make this one I'm afraid, I'll be working till 20:00 then driving time up to you, wouldn't be no point  sorry, im gutted, enjoyed this one last time.

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTchan said:


> I can't make this one I'm afraid, I'll be working till 20:00 then driving time up to you, wouldn't be no point  sorry, im gutted, enjoyed this one last time.
> Chantelle.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hopefully you can make the Christmas one when I sort that one out


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

[smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


Lucky you!!


----------



## kiddy31 (May 12, 2012)

As a fairly newbie I would like to join you.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

kiddy31 said:


> As a fairly newbie I would like to join you.


You're more than welcome! Look forward to meeting you. 

Make sure you arrive hungry!


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Paul
Should be there, unless my son has a Rugby game on!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTstang said:


> Hi Paul
> Should be there, unless my son has a Rugby game on!!


Excellent news! Fingers crossed rugby is off!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Will try and make it matey but work comes into play at this short notice.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jamman said:


> Will try and make it matey but work comes into play at this short notice.


Hope you can make it mate - flippin' work is a pain in the proverbials!!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I knew it would be a squeeze I'm nights mon, tues and weds sorry mate


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jamman said:


> I knew it would be a squeeze I'm nights mon, tues and weds sorry mate


Damn, foiled again


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Anyone else fancy joining us next week?


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

We will try and get there if I'm not too shattered from my night shifts ... You dont mind if zombies join in do you? LOL!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

susicab said:


> We will try and get there if I'm not too shattered from my night shifts ... You dont mind if zombies join in do you? LOL!!


Even zombies are welcome susicab! Hope you can make it. We'll make sure we don't make too much noise if you fall asleep!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

It's tonight folks! 

Looking forward to seeing you all there - well, as many can make it


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Hate how I'm working till 20:00 

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Bunk off early [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry cant make it!! Rugby commitments ! 
Hope you have a great night.
See you next time.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTstang said:


> Sorry cant make it!! Rugby commitments !
> Hope you have a great night.
> See you next time.


Boo to rugby!

Shame you can't make it


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Paul for organising another meet in dark car park, not your fault. It was a nice mini cruise on the way back as well. See you all at the Xmas dinner....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks everyone for coming on Tuesday night - a smaller meeting than usual but still a great evening. Nice to see some new faces at Kneesworth and thanks everyone for the sponsorship - you helped us clear out £1000 target  (Still happy to receive more if anyone else reads this! :lol: ).

Thanks to Elias and Donna for the company on the way home - think it's the first time we've cruised home together!

See you all at the Christmas meet


----------

